# Ant the Wave Whisperer



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Went down this morn, but i wasn't desperate/man enough to take on the inc swell. Ant however gave it a shot. Did he get out? Well i am sure Ant has a story or 2 so i will let him tell it. Stay tuned, don't touch that mouse.


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Woohooo!!!!

Go Ant!!!

So who wants to fish Palmy and catch big spaniards, cobes, tuna & spotties???!!!

Great series of photos too! Shows just how hard you guys have to work for those few good fish that you get in between the donut days!

Kev


----------



## Bretto (May 23, 2010)

You guys are nuts. Hopefully he got onto a few.


----------



## mehi (May 25, 2009)

good onya ant 

your a fkn legend obviously the ankle has healed up well 8)


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Legend for sure. Here is a shot where Ant gets smashed, he is under the wave somewhere!


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

ANT,
The new Charles Bronson in "Death Wish 9"
Here are some of 2 days ago when i came in and suddenly got caught by a goodie ,what happened next?
Hey Ant you crazy old bugger ,you just coldnt stay away!


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Man eating waves, you guys are nuts !
Both great sequences of photos.
It's like waiting for a bus, we wait all year for some great shots of people getting smashed and then 2 come along at once


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Love the shots Clive.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2012)

I to went down for a crack this morning but didnt even get off the beach. Thought my yak was far enough away from the water and went to the car to grab some more gear and and come back to it sliding down the beach. Lost a rod and my paddle $$$$$$$$$$    . Hope Ant comes back in one peice and if anyone finds a white stealth wing paddle around the area let me know. It did look big but so nice once through the waves :shock:


----------



## ant (Aug 28, 2008)

Well you have exposed me Carnster, the whisperer needed to sing a bit louder this morning. :shock: :shock: . Yes there were some big waves and yes I did get cleaned up 3 times. I have taken the foot straps off so the toe nails find it hard to dig in and hang on to the fibre glass. The ankle has not fully recovered from my last effort in the surf but hey I'll admit I have issues   . I did evenually make it out because after all that's what these yaks are made for it always comes down to fitness , timing and luck. I like your effort Safa you can crash in style mate   Coming in was interesting they were breaking a long way out so I got in behind a big set and paddled my little backside off to be tossed onto the beach like a rag doll.

After all that effort I managed 6 small doggies which were all released for another day.   
Cheers
Ant


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2012)

Ant you did well to get fish and come back alive. Hopfully will get a new paddle today and see you guys out there over the weekend


----------



## ant (Aug 28, 2008)

Gee Nick that's bad luck mate hope the paddle turns up they are expensive items. Maybe Saturday might be OK lets watch the weather. 
cheers
Ant


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2012)

If it turn it would be nice but have just bought one to get me out there. I ll bring those lure skirts down when i come. The swell is forcast to be down a bit by sat so heres hopeing


----------



## avayak (May 23, 2007)

That looks like more fun than fishing. Love it fellas.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2012)

.


----------



## tsea (Jan 26, 2012)

Geez... if Carnster wouldn't go....
Legendary stuff
cheers
TC


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Hey Todd, I have def been out in worse and Ant has been out in much bigger ridiculous swell, but i was not desperate enough for a fish to risk getting smashed. It is always exhilarating to tackle the big stuff for sure, Ant is pretty casual about it all, but my adrenalin pumps big time.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

You lot ever heard of lawn bowls or croquet? Pokies down the club? Mahjong?

I give up. They're not listening, or could it be cause they're over 50 and going deaf?

Trevor


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

I am definitely going deaf, but no where near 50. I am 37 years young, as for Ant, well he doesn't look like a 50 yr old when he commands his yak. ;-)


----------



## Desal (Feb 26, 2009)

Ant, I didn't need to get in the water to have wet pants that morning, took one look and bravely ran away. Awesome pics mate!


----------



## YakCult (Nov 4, 2008)

Geez Ant - next you will be waiting for a bigger set to arrive, before you head out....
Decisions, decisions - will I take the surf skii or the yak? 8)


----------



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

GOOD TO SEE YOU HAVE NO FEAR ANT :shock: 
IT'S JUST A CHALLENGE UNTIL THE BODY CAN'T TAKE IT NO MORE, 

Awesome pics of the crash landing Clive,


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

Here's the full HD Video of the days effort !


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

Sorry fellas try this one 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=juQYW4Q8 ... ature=plcp

Now here's a technical question for the Guru's................I always load my video's the same way and some wont play using a Ipad ,can someone please advise .
Thanks 
Hopefully the new link works.
I tried the link on a PC and seems to work but through a ipad im not sure where to change a setting to allow for ipad?


----------



## blahger (Feb 6, 2009)

eric said:


> And I really want to see it.


Me too.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Won't play on my Apple laptop.


----------



## clarkey (Jan 13, 2009)

Nice video Safa,
Franco done himself proud,but i think he needs a longer paddle,he's almost holding the blade.


----------



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

Another top Video Clive, Gee Franco looked a bit wide eyed at times :shock: Keep the good work up.
Can you hold my yak for me next time we go out,


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Won't play for me either, nor will the alternative. Not browsing from an apple product, using a windows pc.....

It's blocked because Clive is naughty and uses music that is protected by copyright, if you replace those songs it will be viewable.

Kev


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

.


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

.


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

Thanks fellas,
looks like the video is blocked in Australia but i tried to change the music from there selection but now it wont let me change the music? says try again later ,
maybe a link to my home page on you tube will help and just search for the last SPOT X video , ill be waiting to see if this works

http://www.youtube.com/user/MrSafasalt?feature=mhee


----------



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

It all working good,  but no HD


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

Good stuff thanks Stu ,
I did get it in hd if you click change settings it brings up a choice of res....?


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Still no good on my macbook.


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

.


----------



## Biggreenkayak (Mar 30, 2012)

WOW! Top notch effort!!! Good to see the old school attitude never give up is still alive and strong! And hopefully you are after that wave eating your head! Love your work! Rorz


----------

